
Online Retailers Are Desperate to Stem a Surging Tide of Returns - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-03/online-retailers-are-desperate-to-stem-a-surging-tide-of-returns
======
sls
The clothing industry could really use some a shared, standard set of
measurements. Even though bodies are all different, most of them have a lot in
common. When three pairs of pants with the same waist "size" can vary in
circumference by three or more inches[0], it's all but worthless.

[0] [http://flowingdata.com/2010/09/30/advertised-vs-actual-
waist...](http://flowingdata.com/2010/09/30/advertised-vs-actual-waistline/)

~~~
hkmurakami
So I assume you're male (as am I). I leaned that female clothing sizes have
way more measurement specs than those of males, which must exacerbate this
returns problem. Also female bodies seem to vary a lot more in measurement
combinations than those of males.

------
SerLava
A lot of returns could be prevented by spending more money on detailed product
photography and descriptions. And they'd sell more stuff too.

~~~
observation
It's not hard to list the sizes specific to different countries but that
research is usually left to customers.

It's also annoying when their international shipping policy is "Free Shipping"
which usually means $30-$50 flat fee to any international destination no
matter how small or light the package is.

------
DanBC
there's not much examination of why people return items.

better sizing info would help, but some people just return a lo of product:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37711091](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37711091)

> "I return half of what I buy," says 30-year-old Alex Demetri, who spends
> £500 to £700 on clothes each month.

> She also admits to wearing some of her clothes first before returning them.

------
jazoom
Looks to be mostly about clothing. Not a surprise really.

